# WILKES COUNTY



## HOOCHMAN (Nov 10, 2006)

My buddys and I have been hunting in Wilkes County for a week (3rd - 10th) wiht very little deer movement.  Anyone else with a reoprt?  We hunt near Rayle on court ground rd....waht is the rut doing on your lease? thanks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Wilkes report*

I also hunt in  Wilkes. I hunt a club outside of Washington and some land I own near Tignall. I hunted 11/9 - 11/12 and saw little movement. Hope next week shows improvement


----------



## stev (Nov 12, 2006)

Aint no deer in wilkes co.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 13, 2006)

stev said:


> Aint no deer in wilkes co.



I wouldn't go as far to say that, but it has been a rough past week or so.  Seen tons of deer first week of season and this past week has been like a ghost town.  I'm headed back in a day or so and hopefully bucks will be moving.  I have yet to see a buck over 1.5 yrs old and rut sign is lowest ever.


----------



## Aztec (Nov 14, 2006)

In the past week on our land at Jackson Crossroad we have killed 5 large bucks.  Bucks are on the prowl


----------



## Aztec (Nov 14, 2006)

Some Jackson Crossroads bucks taken during the last couple of weeks.


----------



## dbone (Nov 15, 2006)

I hunt two clubs in Wilkes on one the action is dead on the other the rut is definetly kicking in one member shot an 8 pointer mounting a doe last weekend , the weather is messing things up a little right now IMO Friday it got up to 90 degrees Saturday rain and Sunday it was good and cold but the wind kept us out of trees as a matter of fact the hunting was so bad last weekend I'm going again this weekend


----------



## lvr4570 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm in a club in  with 240 acres. We haven't seen anything with antlers except for the ones running across the road on the way to the property. We haven't seen any does that aren't with fawns so nobody has taken a shot in over three weeks. We hear shooting all around us on the neighboring property, so we know there must be deer around us. It's starting to feel like we're hunting a rare species! Maybe if we stood on the road and waited for them to cross...?


----------



## Bowfisher (Nov 18, 2006)

Saw pictures of a very nice 12pt that came from around Tignall, he said they are running does hard there.  Probably scored in the high 130's


----------



## Duff (Nov 19, 2006)

Hunted Wilkes Sat and Sun.
No one seen any  chasing this weekend. Middle of last week seem to be the peak. Most of the ones hunting this weekend did see bucks crusing though. I seen a couple of nice bucks and managed to take my best ever buck from Wilkes Co. He came in to a grunt call just before dark Sat evening. He had a lot of sticker pts around the base but probably has 11 pts that measure over 1".









[/IMG] 








[/IMG]


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 19, 2006)

Great buck Duff!!!


----------



## Jubal (Nov 22, 2006)

Duff, great buck.  I hunt Wilkes also and gooffed up on a really nice 8 pt this past Sunday.

Also, that sure don't look like Wilkes in the background of your picture...


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 24, 2006)

Seeing few deer in the hwy17 broad river area.  Little movement with few tracks in food plots.  Hunted the only locust tree on our property with pods with my son on Thursday afternoon.  Saw 0 deer.


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 25, 2006)

8 members hunted Friday evening and Saturday morning.  Saw 3 or 4 deer total for the group.  1 doe killed.


----------



## garider01 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hunted the 23rd-26th there was good movement of deer friday morning no bucks,alot of does.Sunday morning spotted a 10 pointer chasing a doe and was fortunate to take him, He was in full rut,neck swollen and tarsel glands stained to the huff.  Scrapes and Rubs were seen later in the season ( 3 week of October) on our property Rayle,Ga


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 3, 2006)

Acorns still on the ground with no deer sign.  Few tracks in food plots.


----------



## dbone (Dec 4, 2006)

One member on the Tignall tract shot a 5 pointer and on the Rayle property I passed on a small spike , another Rayle member saw a doe @ 500 yrds , Wilkes is getting aweful quiet


----------



## Jubal (Dec 4, 2006)

December is nearly a waste of time for Wilkes IMO.   Of course, I normally hunt most of the month though...but with the wifey 9 months pregnant here I am at home.  More important things than deer this December.


----------

